# What would you say my new pup is



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

would you go with Tight REDBOY or a Redboy /snooty (i've been saying he's a redboy/snooty cross

dad
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=256942

mom
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=203500


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i would tell you if i knew how, im still stumped on how you determine a bloodline from papers, im kinda add so i cant sit and read somthing, espically a flow papers, when i dont understand em lol. the dads pretty tho


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

I'd say he is a heavy Mims bred dog and leave it at that. To further explain specific bloodline saying he is RedBoy/Snooty dog is also pretty much accurate, although he is not a Red Boy/Snooty cross. My Mims is more heavy snooty with just a little Red Boy. So if someone wanted to know I'd explain it further. Hannah Patch also appears multi times in my bitches ped who is a heavy heinzl bitch. GR CH King Solomon is also in her pedigree several times. For the most part though she is heavy snooty. Saying a dog is a mims dog though can cover it, because he uses a few different lines that are then linebred together.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Heavy bred Mimms dog!


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah i feel you on that heavy mimms! But when i start clicking back on the mom and the dad side i get that Redboy top and bottom


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, but you only should go so far back when determining a bloodline. Some folks don't even look past the first 4 generations. If I had a dog that was Lar-San in the first 4 generations, then Hemphill/Wilder/Clouse (OFRN stuff) when you got back to the 7th and 8th gen, it would be a Lar-San dog, not OFRN. JMO


----------



## hal (Apr 8, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Yeah, but you only should go so far back when determining a bloodline. Some folks don't even look past the first 4 generations. If I had a dog that was Lar-San in the first 4 generations, then Hemphill/Wilder/Clouse (OFRN stuff) when you got back to the 7th and 8th gen, it would be a Lar-San dog, not OFRN. JMO


good very good----stratton said it best---the strength of a pedigree is in the first 4 generations.....

as for the pup above heavy mims
H


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

TCARTER said:


> yeah i feel you on that heavy mimms! But when i start clicking back on the mom and the dad side i get that Redboy top and bottom


I don't understand what you mean? That is because Mims used a lot of Red Boy in his line. When you look in Red Boy's pedigree you find a lot of Colby/Neblett/Corvino and even OFRN. Following your logic you should be saying your dog is heavy Colby/Corvino/Neblett/ect right? Since that is what you see get when you look back that.


----------



## TCARTER (Jun 12, 2008)

Old_Blood said:


> I don't understand what you mean? That is because Mims used a lot of Red Boy in his line. When you look in Red Boy's pedigree you find a lot of Colby/Neblett/Corvino and even OFRN. Following your logic you should be saying your dog is heavy Colby/Corvino/Neblett/ect right? Since that is what you see get when you look back that.


naw i don't think you go back but so far but when trying to see what the dog comes off of the first 2 known dogs i run into are redboy/snooty


----------

